# Looking For Subs in new Haven Coutny and Fairfield County Ct.



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm looking for subs in new Haven County and Fairfield county Connecticut


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

PM sent.
T.J.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

where about in fairfield county do you need coverage in ?


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Im in Waterbury and can squeeze in some sub work as of now .You can reach me at [email protected]. I'm not sure if i have enough posts here to PM.


----------



## Yard (Dec 22, 1999)

Hi- Where in New Haven county?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i sent you a pm


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

PM Sent, email me or give me a call:waving:


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

Fordtruckman88;634958 said:


> I'm looking for subs in new Haven County and Fairfield county Connecticut


sent you a PM


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I think we all sent him a PM. Has he responded to any of you guys.
What up ??

T.J.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i didnt send a pm i hyst responded


----------



## Bill 211 (Nov 28, 2007)

I could use some extra $$$, drop me an email if you need extra help


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

TJS;642466 said:


> I think we all sent him a PM. Has he responded to any of you guys.
> What up ??
> 
> T.J.


Nope i didn't receive any


----------



## ctbob (Dec 3, 2008)

do you still need subs?i live in the new haven area.let me know.thanks


----------



## ctbob (Dec 3, 2008)

do you still need subs?i live in the new haven area.let me know.thanks


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

my bro is looking to be a shoveler let me know ill hook u up hes good


----------

